# [Wet Thumb Forum]-55 gallon planted redone



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

http://www.villagephotos.com/pubbrowse.asp?selected=805759 This is my tank one day after set up. pictures are a little blurry. My co2 tank should be in next week. I think i need more plants in my tank

55 gallon planted in the works
55 gallon oscar tank
10 gallon shrimp tank


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

http://www.villagephotos.com/pubbrowse.asp?selected=805759 This is my tank one day after set up. pictures are a little blurry. My co2 tank should be in next week. I think i need more plants in my tank

55 gallon planted in the works
55 gallon oscar tank
10 gallon shrimp tank


----------



## James W (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey Andrew... Do you know of any good places for fish and plants in New Orleans? And good luck on your new 55 planted tank. Mine looked about the same a year ago...and now I have to trim plants every weekend.

James W


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

Theres aquatic specialties in kenner and a Mr Fish in mandeville somewhere, I have yet to go to Mr Fish. Ive heard it was a really good fish store though.

55 gallon planted in the works
55 gallon oscar tank
10 gallon shrimp tank


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Blurriness should be gone. If not some more plants will take care of it. I agree you need more plants but don't overdo it. They will grow in fast enough.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------

